# mortising machine price



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone I have a chance to buy a delta mortising machine I am 
not sure of the model # but the guy said he paid $250.00 for it.I am going through a friend.
It's his next door neighbor. 
The only one in this price range I found was the Delta 14-651 
Professional 1/2 hp. He wants a $100.00 dollars for it .Is it worthed
Thanks Joe


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Joe, I just recently bought a 4 year old delta 14-651 mortiser for 100.00 smackers. If it works well and all the chisels and allen wrench and chuck are there then I would say to buy it. Mine is older but it's a great machine. Im still learning on it. Building a crib soon and got about 60 mortises to do (reason for the purchase) and want them to be perfect.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not sure of the model number, but judging by the new machine price, I think I've used that machine before. It works well - not great, but very well. If you do a fair amount of mortising, I'd say it's well worth $100. I have a Shop Fox mortising machine (it's a little larger than the Delta model you're speaking of) and I love it! I easily knocked out 18-20 mortises last evening.


----------



## wood138 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. guys I think I will buy it always could use some square holes LOL! Thanks Joe


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Not to hijack, but do any/many folks here use the mortising attachments they sell for drill presses? 

I wanted a mortising machine, too, but could not justify the price in my mind, and ended up buying a drill press, which I hope will eventually cover both bases.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Capt Crutch, I recently did a lot of reading on drill press attachments and only about 1 in 20 liked them. Nearly all said to either do them by hand or spring for the Mortise machine. From what I read, I guess the attachment set-up is time consuming.
The price tag is tempting tho, eh? 
hmmmmm


----------



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

Lower price does not always mean better just got a mortise machine spent a little more but very happy.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*Delta*

I have the delta and love it. I paid 225 for mine. Well worth $100. in my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Motising*

People here in Calif are losing their houses and are selling all their tools and such on Craigslist.I paid $80 for a delta with bits and all.Then a Grizzley 1 hp dust collector for $100, A delta 12 1/2 in Planer almost new for$180, A 6" Jet jointer for $375 with 4 new sets of blades.I did go new with the Table saw $950 Steel City.There are some very good deals out there right now.


----------



## REDCHASER (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good price, a tool to help make mortises is a big plus in a shop. I use a drill press with a mortise attachment. It's not ideal but it gets the job done. Set up's not too bad, I set it up and do a bunch of mortises at once. This piece had over 154 mortises in it counting the spindles, did them on the drill press.

Ron


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ron, that bench looks beautiful! 156 mortises? Good golly, my head hurts just counting that many! You did an excellent job. Great work.

smitty


----------

